# Vacancy notice: non residents



## Rufus Teague (Sep 8, 2016)

Do vacancy notices go out to everyone that took the exam or only a certain amount of names on the list?


----------



## kenzo (Jan 16, 2014)

someone correct me if I'm wrong but its however many your municipality is hiring, x 2 + 1 off the list. so 5 vacant positions, those who scored in the top 11 gets a card. they'll choose 5 out of the 11 in succession though.


----------



## Rufus Teague (Sep 8, 2016)

Ok. Hopefully that's the case. I wasted my time back in October when Adams sent an email out stating they were hiring 3 and when you arrived they had about 8 pages of names


----------

